# Where do they go??



## alanmay0 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hello I purchased two under dash insulation pads for my 67 GTO. They are about 4" wide and 20" long. I have no clue where they go under the dash. Can anyone help me with this question?
thanks in advance.
alan


----------



## alanmay0 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hello, for your information I called Ame's Performance and was told that the two insulation pads glue to the underside of the metal portion of the dash. One on the drivers side and one on the passengers side. They glue the yellow side down just in case any other person has questions about these insulation pads.

thanks


----------

